# My Fursona: FoxClaw



## FoxClaw (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi there folks,

so i have been working on my very first fursuit and just finally finished it.
I have never sewn or done anything like it before in my life but i was positive i could pull it off.

Do to have been registered here just recently, i haven't bothered of posting the progress i made (which i did on another forum).

So i'll just post all the pictures of my parts with some comments and timescales (i took the times because i was curious how long it would take me) on each:


1) Fursona
Well first of all, there has to be a fursona, right?
Well here he is:







2) Tail
So i began with the tail, actually learned how to sew by doing it and wathcing a 5min video on YouTube, lol...
To be honest, i made two tails, because the first had alot of issues i first had soo in order to overcome them next time.
All in all, each teal took me around 6 hours.
It is very fluffy!






3) Paws
Next step were the paws. Again, i made a prototype.
And again, it took me around 6 hours per Paw.






4) Suit
Next up was the suit. I used my most tight jeans and shirt to create a sheet for it which worked out perfectly.
The following picture was taken before i added the arm sleeves to it, which are also black.
It took me a whole 22 hours this time, all hand-sewn.






5) Feet
At this point i began to work with foam. Also my very first time using hot glue. Burnt my fingers, ouch... glad i am resistant to pain (true story).
I used my old shoes and foamed around them to create these within 4 hours each.






6) Head
And finally, the head.
This one was tricky.
I used hard mesh to create a perfectly fitting skull, then foamed some parts around it, leaving alot of empty paces for better air circulation.
The nose has an empty space where i can store a frozen cool-pack. It can cool the nose for up to an hour, creating fresh cool air on breathing.
The eyes are follow-me-eyes which a random feature i accidently created: i can change the colors of the eyes via (i call them eye-cards.
The jaw is also movable and pretty responsive to even slight talking.
The ears are bendable and would stay the way you bend them do to the hard mesh i used, though you can't bend them accidently.
The whole thing took me 17 hours. I actually was finished slightly earlyer but i decided to add some more to the cheeks.








So all in all this project took me around 65 hours of work (excluding the time used for the prototypes =+ 12 hours) and additional less than 250â‚¬ (european Euros = ~ 350$).

Now then, what do yout think?
Like my fursona?
Think it was worth the time and money?
Btw., my RL name is "Fox" and my fursona is also recalled as "Fox". I will keep his name officially as "FoxClaw" though, sinse "Fox" could be troublesome with other foxes around.

I will be having my very first fursuiting adventure soon, still looking for another fursuiter to go with me since it's my first time. In case somebody would like to join, i live in GERMANY, Leer.


mfg
Fox


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, thats dedication... wished that I had the same time (and money) you have, lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2012)

Hell yeah man fursuits are hella fun, congrats it looks good!  Now you need to take pics of you in it  You might want to consider making fursuit sandals.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 2, 2012)

The suit looks great but the eyes are kind of haunting.


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, you might want to mess around with eyes or something. Otherwise, GREAT job!


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it looks great and the eyes are really cool. Can't wait to see pictures of everything put together!!


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice one for your first fursuit! If I lived in Germany and had the fursuit I'm planning, I'd join you, but as I don't, I can't. Sorry!


----------



## FoxClaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Well then...
I finally suited up and made some pictures! 
I can tell you this much: fursuiting gets sweaty ^^
But it's a hell load of fun.

So i was at my friends back yard and we made some pictures.
After that we were out, walking the dog.
We met some people which very different reations.
One time there was an older couple and the granny went hiding right as she saw me xD

So here's the pictures:










mfg
Fox


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 5, 2012)

Neat! Out of curiosity, what sort of dog have you got?


----------



## FoxClaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, well it wasn't my dog, i don't own any animals. although i had two cats a few years ago.
The dog of my friend is a 10 y.o. Golden Retriever.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm, cool! I love dogs, but I prefer cats.


----------



## FoxClaw (Sep 10, 2012)

No big words, just watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvD6u82JxTI

mfg
your Fox


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job! Especially for no prior sewing skill. I would recommend shaving the hand paws down a bit just so stuff doesn't get caught in them dirt and what not, especially with the white paws, don't want to get them dirty, white is such a pain to clean! But very impressive


----------



## Cami (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow the suit looks amazing! Considering you had no prior sewing experience and its your first attempt! I think that was time and money well spent. You've officially inspired me to make a fursuit of my own. I've been thinking about it for a while, but after reading your post I've decided that I'm gonna go for it ! Starting with the head..the most difficult part. What video did you watch to teach you to sew?


----------



## FoxClaw (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey, thanks guys ^^

I still have enough material for another pair of paws and a head.
Might just make those or keep the material for future repairs.
Oh and as you can see in the video, i recently made a larger tail with slightly different design to it.
Love the new tail, gonna keep the old one for my spotters if they want to wear them or for partial action.

@Cami
I actually inspired someone? Me? 
Gee, thanks. But i am not sure which video it was exactly, i just checked YouTube and entered "how to sew", that's how i found that video pre-sewing. But i recall it had something to do with sewing a pillow.
For the head, i have only done this certain technique yet which is using hard mesh and very little of foam for the base. But i recommend it already because i have really good air circulation in there. That video i have uploaded was a 4-hour trip i did (only 2 were initially planned) and it actually wasn't half as bad as i thought it would be. Honestly the most sweaty part was right where my handpaws and arms connected, not sure why.
But then again... i literally don't sweat too much, never have so i'm kinda lucky. ^^

mfg
Fox


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

This is GREAT for your first suit! Let me give you a few tips. I make suits on commission:
1- the end of the nose is ust a bit box shaped. next time you make a suit, if you curve it more, it will look more real 
2-the eyes are also boxy. take a look at more suits, and youll see eyes tend to be ovals or some other rounded shape. eyes are easy to re-do and replace ^^
3-try to EVENLY trim up the fur on the bottoms of the feet, and palms of the hands. it will make them more noticable, and the hand wont look like a mitten.
4-if you can, get a thin, soft bristled cat or dog brush, and GENTLY brush out all of the fur. it will get some of the wave out of it and make it look more poofy and cuddly
5- finaly, all muzzles on suits should be trimmed or shaved down. it makes them look less "over furred" and in turn, you will be able to see better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## FoxClaw (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks VanyaBear, but most of what you have listed is already part of my artstyle and imo not problems but rather a difference in taste.
I will incooperate the square eyes, rectangular nose, square long straight snout and other parts into my personal style of fursuit building.
This isn't the last of my fursuits.
I do have some improvements for future versions. Like Slightly smaller and shorter lower jaw and less foam on the upper parts, smaller or at lest better formed cheeks + larger ears as what i have noted down until now.
I did trim some parts of the fur as on the snout but i kind of like this long fluffy fur, especially on the paws, it's just the way i want it to be =D
While i have seen alot of fursuits (also live at GamesCom), the coolest ones imo are made by DHC and also the recent ones from TaniDaReal of who i got the main written toutorial for building it (Daiquiri).
Anyway, getting a "soft bristled cat or dog brush" sounds like a great idea!

mfg
Fox


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Not bad for a first time. All I can say is trim the fur on the palms on the paws so you don't have to worry about them becoming matted and scraggy.


----------



## Caedman (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome video!  I loved the reaction of the kids to your suit.  Schnauzenboppen seems to be pretty popular over there!  And the fact you made your own suit, very impressive.  I like the fact you went a different route with the different features of your suit, eyes, nose,etc.  that kind of individuality is what artistic impression is all about!  I do agree with the others regarding the unshaven paws.  It's going to be hard to keep clean.  

If you do any more outings, I would love to watch the vids! Thank you for providing me with entertainment!


----------



## FoxClaw (Sep 27, 2012)

And... another video is online.

I have also added a playlist for YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcmhiyy9nBxUNJ7Y_W8XAdMW7nYgV9MhH&feature=mh_lolz

Subscribe at will 

mfg
Fox


----------



## Blinkshot (Oct 4, 2012)

That was amazing


----------



## FoxClaw (Oct 5, 2012)

hey thnx ^^


----------

